# O&w M5 On Tan Di-modell



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Just received this tan double-thickness Di Modell strap in the mail this morning, and put it straight onto my M5.

What do you chaps think? It's going to take a _lot_ of breaking in, but I personally quite like it.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I like it. Looks great.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks ;D Now I just have to get around to having the glass replaced!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have to agree look good


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Fantastic straps and very good value. Looks good on the O&W.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like that colin.....is it very stiff? (the strap)


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That looks good Colin, I like it.

Andrew.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> like that colin.....is it very stiff? (the strap)


Yes, it's _very_ stiff. I had to play with it for a good while before there was any give in it...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Looking good mate:lol:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

colinryan said:


> Just received this tan double-thickness Di Modell strap in the mail this morning, and put it straight onto my M5.
> 
> What do you chaps think? It's going to take a _lot_ of breaking in, but I personally quite like it.


Like it mate. Well seeing your from Scotland though, those arms are whiter than a snooker ball!


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> Like it mate. Well seeing your from Scotland though, those arms are whiter than a snooker ball!


Haha, I know! I never tan, even during all the summers I spent in Africa I barely went any darker. Time for some spray-on tan I think.


----------

